# Autosmart Air freshener ?



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi I'm looking to know where i can get these at ?
test drove a car that had been valeted and it had an autosmart disc hanging and i really liked the smell.
had a search and couldn't find any results on here.
also if you do know if they are just available in the hang-able versions or can i get a spray version.
thanks in advance


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

puckacostello said:


> Hi I'm looking to know where i can get these at ?
> test drove a car that had been valeted and it had an autosmart disc hanging and i really liked the smell.
> had a search and couldn't find any results on here.
> also if you do know if they are just available in the hang-able versions or can i get a spray version.
> thanks in advance


You will have to call your local Autosmart rep to see if he has any.


----------



## dyerpeanuts (Apr 16, 2007)

or ebay have them :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sure I have a couple lying around. If you want them give me a PM with address and I will send them to you FOC.

The ones I have are just for hanging although AS do have a spray called 'Blast' and you can get various fragrances.

-Berry 
-Bubblegum
and a few more I think.


Lee.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

depends they do 2 disk type ones mate,was it red/white? or blue/white?


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

lee. said:


> I'm sure I have a couple lying around. If you want them give me a PM with address and I will send them to you FOC.
> 
> The ones I have are just for hanging although AS do have a spray called 'Blast' and you can get various fragrances.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the kind offer

PM sent


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

ryanuk said:


> depends they do 2 disk type ones mate,was it red/white? or blue/white?


It was red blue and white :lol:

Red S Blue D then white outside or it could have been the other way around


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

puckacostello said:


> It was red blue and white :lol:
> 
> Red S Blue D then white outside or it could have been the other way around


yeah there like a berry smell,can get them off ebay.

or there about £50 for 100 off the rep,the blue/white are about £30 from the rep for 100


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the red and blue disk ones, smell of aftershave, gave one to a woman after valeting her car and got handed it back


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as I know there are 3 different scents:
-Cranberry
-Sport (smells like aftershave)
-Clean and Fresh


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

MattDuffy88 said:


> As far as I know there are 3 different scents:
> -Cranberry
> -Sport (smells like aftershave)
> -Clean and Fresh


Blue and white are clean and fresh

Red blue and white are Sport, Cool, Lemon, Stress Relief and Cranberry

My favourite are Sport, smells really fresh.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

how much are they normally Doctor?


----------

